# How do I adjust volume of the voice giving turn-by-turn directions on Lyft?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

I use the navigation app that's built into Lyft, not Waze or etc. I also use Uber's built-in nav when doing Uber. My car is fairly quiet. In Uber, they have a page you can go to to adjust the volume of the voice. But I haven't found one on the Lyft app.

Is there one? Do I need to look a little harder?

Right now on Lyft I just turn the entire phone's volume down with the volume buttons on the side of the phone. But then Uber (and everything else) is too quiet. 

Is there a way to turn down just the Lyft voice, without turning everything down?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Hornplayer said:


> I use the navigation app that's built into Lyft, not Waze or etc. I also use Uber's built-in nav when doing Uber. My car is fairly quiet. In Uber, they have a page you can go to to adjust the volume of the voice. But I haven't found one on the Lyft app.
> 
> Is there one? Do I need to look a little harder?
> 
> ...


I just mute the Navigation audio. Click on your picture, go to setting then Navigation. There is Navigation Audio setting. Three options for you. All Audio, Alerts Only, and No Audio. Pick your choice.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I have mine muted. I think its annoying.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I just mute the Navigation audio. Click on your picture, go to setting then Navigation. There is Navigation Audio setting. Three options for you. All Audio, Alerts Only, and No Audio. Pick your choice.


Hmm, no "Not as loud as it was before but still audible" choice?

Don't want to mute it entirely, I'd rather keep my eyes on the road than on the little screen off to the side. Let the voice warn me when a turn is coming up or whatever, instead of having to constantly watch it, or take my eyes off where I'm going every few seconds.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Hornplayer said:


> Hmm, no "Not as loud as it was before but still audible" choice?
> 
> Don't want to mute it entirely, I'd rather keep my eyes on the road than on the little screen off to the side. Let the voice warn me when a turn is coming up or whatever, instead of having to constantly watch it, or take my eyes off where I'm going every few seconds.


You could not be able to adjust the volume in Lyft Driver App. But there might be a way to adjust app volume instead of volume down by switch.
Smart phone has volume control capability. System volume (which you are doing now), Notification volume, Media Volume, Ringtone volume, some OS version have app volume. Go to your setting and look for the volume control. Try to adjust App volume and media volume down.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Not sure. Call support. If you ask them how to adjust the volume, surely you will get a lecture on improving your acceptance rate.

Hey, at least they tried to answer your question.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Does Lyft even have a call center?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

when you on a trip on lyft app you will see a speaker just click that to mute it. it will stay muted forever .
who needs voice ? this is for rookies


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> when you on a trip on lyft app you will see a speaker just click that to mute it. it will stay muted forever .
> who needs voice ? this is for rookies


Don't want to mute it entirely, I'd rather keep my eyes on the road than on the little screen off to the side. Let the voice warn me when a turn is coming up or whatever, instead of having to constantly watch it, or take my eyes off where I'm going every few seconds.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Why are you using Uber/Lyft navigation? 

They're designed to take you the least profitable way


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

New2This said:


> Why are you using Uber/Lyft navigation?
> 
> They're designed to take you the least profitable way


uber omg they will take you surface streets over a freeway. never use uber navigation


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Hornplayer said:


> I'd rather keep my eyes on the road than on the little screen


Bad call! Pax will be annoyed and think less of you if you use voice nav! A quick glance to the screen now and again is safe and appears professional.

Cool drivers wouldn't think of using voice nav! You wanna be cool dont'cha?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

You mean you want to turn it off, right? That would be the little audio icon with a circle and hash mark through it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I couldn’t believe it. Support didn’t have a clue how to do this. They told me they couldn’t troubleshoot Bluetooth problems remotely. ROFL. They are so worthless.


----------

